# Chute Won't Turn



## NewEnglandYank (Dec 20, 2010)

I bought a used big Bolens snow blower. When I turn the chute crank the chute doesn't turn. If I put my hands on the gears and manually turn them the chutes moves fine, but nothing happens when I turn the crank. Any advice?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

can you post the model number of the snowblower and/or maybe a pic of the chute area in question?


----------



## forestry354 (Nov 14, 2010)

there might be a cotter pin in the linckage that my have sheared off try its a known week point in these machines


----------

